# LD Lines



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone used, or planning to use LD Lines? 

In recent times, the Boulogne service was caped, the Norman Arrow catamaran moved from Boulogne to other routes and was then involved in an incident although I believe she is now parked up in Rouen and ready for action. The Ostend service is gone from the LDL website although TransEuropa are still operating the route and to top it all, the new vessel, the Norman Leader does not look like it will be making an appearance. According to Mr Google, LDL have cancelled the order with the ship builder! 

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Russell.
We have used LD a couple of times from Le-Havre and Dieppe and were very happy with the boats and prices.
The only down side we felt was one way had to be a night crossing and a cabin obligatory.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Expensive*

I priced the Landbridge route to Spain and Whilst a tad cheaper than BF. It was too much messing around, meant 4 hours and fuel in France and the dates are hard to match up.

TM


----------



## NumphtienNellie (Aug 19, 2009)

My brother lives in France and he now uses them all the time, as he found that the prices charged by the big 3 names at Dover were all the same price. He says that LD are always cheaper, for him anyway (not a campervan).

David


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we have booked St Nazaire to Gijon return( heading for the Algarve)

26 th Aug out return 16 sept four berth outside cabin both ways 6 mtr length total price £ 296 ok I thought


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone used, or planning to use LD Lines?
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Russell, You seem to have a good knowledge of ships by your postings etc. A while ago you posted that the Pride of Bilbao had been renamed Bilbao and was moored in Falmouth . Since then I have tracked it on www.marinetraffic.com/ais/ it went from Falmouth to Denmark moored for a while then to Latvia or one of the old russian Baltic countrys. It then dissappeared and has not returned. Out of interest have you any further info please???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Billy*

Hi

Billy has been renamed again and is now the Princess Anastasia and details can be seen here

http://www.stpeterline.com/en/OnBoard/News.aspx

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bridge*



lucy2 said:


> we have booked St Nazaire to Gijon return( heading for the Algarve)
> 
> 26 th Aug out return 16 sept four berth outside cabin both ways 6 mtr length total price £ 296 ok I thought


As a Landbridge crossing from Portsmouth-Le Havre-Saint Nazaire-Gijon and back again came out at £840

TM


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bridge*



teemyob said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > we have booked St Nazaire to Gijon return( heading for the Algarve)
> ...


 Our channel is Dover/Calais single £ 56

Zebrugge to Hull + 4 berth outside cabin £ 184

Total price £ 536.00 Brittany ferries quoted close on £ 1000


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*Newhaven to Dieppe route benefits*

We have used the LD Lines many times and I have just booked our crossing on their Newhaven to Dieppe route.

On this route only, if over 60, you can get a 20% discount by booking by telephone or at the port. This is something that they don't advertise. Also they have a useful loyalty scheme. Our May crossing for a 6m van cost £86. and it is much handier than Dover.

The ship is modern and comfortable and there are two crossings a day.

No good for young Russell but others may be interested.

Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Ooooh - I am liking the "young Russell" part!  Not been called young for a while!

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More ferry information here ................................

http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/news_south-coast.asp

Ray.


----------

